# Phrag. Cardinale 'Wilcox' Am/Aos



## e-spice (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a pretty common one. It's blooming pretty well right now for some reason.

e-spice


----------



## Beetle (Nov 8, 2011)

It must be due to the excellent culture you provide.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 8, 2011)

very nice seams thay are all blomming right now


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## toddybear (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW! I could only dream of a phrag like this!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 8, 2011)

:clap: Beautiful !


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 8, 2011)

:clap: Might be common but there's a reason why - all one has to do is look at the pic!


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 8, 2011)

That's spectacular! Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2011)

5 spikes? Wow.


----------



## koshki (Nov 8, 2011)

I think yours is very "uncommon"...in a good way!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2011)

Excellent. I love this cross, wish I could grow mine better.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice growing. Well done!


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Fawkes (Nov 12, 2011)

Sometimes this plant is labled P. schlimii 'Wilcox' - I have even seen it sold as such. Cardinale is really correct.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonderful presentation by this "common" grex. You have done a fabulous job growing & blooming it.


----------



## quaker (Nov 17, 2011)

One of my favourites and very well grown.

Ed


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful.


----------

